# Child's desk plan



## jamieline (Jan 22, 2011)

I am searching for an old plan I had for a child's desk. This plan was from around 1985 when I was in the Air Force. The desk was a flip top desk that looked like a roll top desk. The desk top would slide out some. There was a chair as well. I no longer have the plan since moving several times. I made one for my son back then. I would like to make one for a mission auction at church. 
I make adirondack chairs for the auction every year and want to add something new. I have reduced the chair plan down for several smaller sizes that is new this year and would like the desk as well.
I know I am going back a few years but if anyone can point me in the right direction that would be great.


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

jamieline said:


> I am searching for an old plan I had for a child's desk. This plan was from around 1985 when I was in the Air Force. The desk was a flip top desk that looked like a roll top desk. The desk top would slide out some. There was a chair as well. I no longer have the plan since moving several times. I made one for my son back then. I would like to make one for a mission auction at church.
> I make adirondack chairs for the auction every year and want to add something new. I have reduced the chair plan down for several smaller sizes that is new this year and would like the desk as well.
> I know I am going back a few years but if anyone can point me in the right direction that would be great.


Hi Jamie - I don't know if this is exactly the what you're looking for. The plans are available on the Wood Magazine website. About $6 I think.
Get on their site and search for "activity center"


----------



## jamieline (Jan 22, 2011)

Thanks for the reply but not the one I am looking for.
The one I remember originally called for a piece of pipe between the chair base and seat. Chair and desk were not connected.


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

if you have any pictures of the one you made for your son, that may help. Either help us with finding the plan, or help you with recreating the plan.


----------

